# I did a Brumos Porsche in 1/43rd



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is an Artin Porsche done as a Brumos. Here it is.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

The Brumos design works really works well on that car. Did you design the decals yourself? 

Micyou03--you are getting under my skin (in a good way )
You've posted such cool pics of the bigger scale cars, you've got me contemplating purchasing the twin Saleen S-7's I've seen on Epay.
And I don't even have a track! (except maybe a batt. op. Batman set!)
Keep it up and you might end up converting me--or at least force me to get some of those cars!

Thanks for sharing-It looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

boss9 said:


> The Brumos design works really works well on that car. Did you design the decals yourself?
> 
> Micyou03--you are getting under my skin (in a good way )
> You've posted such cool pics of the bigger scale cars, you've got me contemplating purchasing the twin Saleen S-7's I've seen on Epay.
> ...


Thanks for the nice words. I am currently working on a pair of Goodwrench Vettes. Pics will be posted in a couple of days.

At Slot Car World the Artin cars are only $6.00 each and free shipping for orders of $45 and over. Keep that in mind if you bid. They do have the Saleens. I biught them they are pretty cool.

http://www.slotcarworld.com/

Look under Artin 1/43rd cars.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking Good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there,

I read all your threads and I recall you posting this site before, because I checked it out then. A wonderful site with great cars. Thanks again for the info. I really like the S-7's and I've almost bid on them twice. I love the larger scale Mustangs and GT 40's too.
You say you did the Goodwrench Vettes? OOOhHH  I wants' to see those--Yes Sir!
You kind of remind me of a character in the Sinatra movie "The man with the golden arm". The "dealer" to be precise :
"Come on-you're in control-you can do it-you know you want to-just a little bit-no one will know" :devil:

I thinking "maybe just a couple" .........(Who am I kiddin'?) 
I have the sinking feeling that I'm gonna' commit- (or be committed..:freak: )

Now about the paint and tampo's????

Cheers..


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

boss9 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Now about the paint and tampo's????
> 
> Cheers..


Patto's Place decals. He has a bunch in HO, 1/43, 1/32 and 1/24.


----------

